# bow shops



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

mom & pop or a good bow shop other than the box store type

west or so west of houston 

thanks Gene


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am on the north side...I do know that there is a good one in Santa Fe, but that is far south.

The only one I don't go to is Viking.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

*West Houston Archery*

I-10 West just outside the Beltway on the north side of I-10. Good people there. As I understand they are associated with The Bow Zone in Spring!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Enviroman said:


> I-10 West just outside the Beltway on the north side of I-10. Good people there. As I understand they are associated with The Bow Zone in Spring!


Yup! West Houston Archery. Go in there about once a week to shoot. Great bunch of guys in there. They got everything you need.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the replys :cheers:


----------



## brokenback (Aug 30, 2005)

*Just bought used bow*

Just bought a used Hoyt. What bow shop do you think would be best to tune and complete. Need sight,stab, and arrows. Live in Kingwood.
thanks


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

*Bow shop near Kingwood*

Bow Zone on Treichwig just north of Cypresswood


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Another vote for Bow Zone. Good people!


----------



## brokenback (Aug 30, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for feedback. I stopped in there this weekend on the way back from Carter's.


----------

